# Alpine x Saanen goats



## Joaquin (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi everyone

This are some pics of future pack goats, what do you think about the structure of this boys.

Joaquin :mrgreen:


----------



## cassieb (Nov 6, 2009)

you know, i am actualy going to start looking into getting a few more of these crosses. i have one and he is a monster! (over 200 lbs) 








this was him in his chubbier days- right after we goat him- so he looks pretty sway back, but once he lost some weight and put on some muscle he looked so much better.

what i am really, really wanting though is a Alpine/Saanan/Ober cross.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice solid babies. What breed?


----------



## 4-Hgoats (Feb 6, 2010)

Vey pretty babies! How old are they?


----------

